# Spider room photos



## syndicate (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello,
Took some new shots of my room tonight with my girls fish eye lens!
Here they are!



















starting to get a bit crowded in here :X
Feel free to post pics of your rooms as well!
-Chris


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Jan 30, 2010)

WOW!!!!! That's an awesome collection.......feel kind of embarassed to post up a pic of my shelves, LOL. 

Sweet shots with that lens, BTW!!! It really does give a bit more perspective to the room.


----------



## Philth (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice and neat Chris.  I like it, organized and no stupid rainbow colored lids 

Whats that pokie Drawing/pic on the door ? Can we see it a bit closer? ( sorry I was snooping around)

Later, Tom


----------



## syndicate (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks guys!
The drawing is done by Choobaine...Its of a Poecilotheria subfusca.
Here's a closer shot for ya Tom!


----------



## Mattyb (Jan 31, 2010)

Amazing T room. :clap:


----------



## Sundan (Jan 31, 2010)

If you should decide to make a feeding vid it would be like 3 days long ?


----------



## abductee7 (Jan 31, 2010)

wow! that's quite a lot of Ts. love it!


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Feb 2, 2010)

Your setup is a lot tidier than mine, haha!  
How many are there? (not counting "spiderlings"/hatchouts?)


----------



## Marvin (Feb 2, 2010)

Wauw all I see is Ts! That is amazing. I wish I had that many


----------



## syndicate (Feb 2, 2010)

Ice Cold Milk said:


> Your setup is a lot tidier than mine, haha!
> How many are there? (not counting "spiderlings"/hatchouts?)


That's a good question :?


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 2, 2010)

*Very Organized*

I can see why the offspring you sent me, are So healthy. Not one has died!

That is an IMPRESSIVE room, now Let's see the P.Pulcher *pair* 

{appreciative}- Jason


----------



## Teal (Feb 2, 2010)

*I want a fish eye lens! So cool

Great room! So organized, with practical use of the space *


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 2, 2010)

*Wooooooooow!!!*

I am in total envy. My collection looks pitiful next to this. :clap::worship:


----------



## Mattyb (Feb 3, 2010)

ZergFront said:


> I am in total envy. My collection looks pitiful next to this. :clap::worship:


Mine looks pitiful no matter what lol.


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 3, 2010)

Mattyb said:


> Mine looks pitiful no matter what lol.


 Really!? Oh wait, I don't know why I'm shocked actually. Yesterday, I saw a post on here made by a guy who's been in the hobby much longer than me and only has a G.rosea. Guess there are still some that have just a few..

 Hoping to make my collection go to a dozen this year when the weather perks up.


----------



## Mattyb (Feb 3, 2010)

ZergFront said:


> Really!? Oh wait, I don't know why I'm shocked actually. Yesterday, I saw a post on here made by a guy who's been in the hobby much longer than me and only has a G.rosea. Guess there are still some that have just a few..
> 
> Hoping to make my collection go to a dozen this year when the weather perks up.


Not gonna high-jack the post but i had over 50 Ts got out of the hobby, now getting back in so i'm rebuilding the collection....someday i'll have an awesome T room.


----------



## melijoc (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow, how much do you spend per month to feed all of them? Do you have a dubia colony? Cricket farm? Meal worm?


----------



## peterUK (Mar 24, 2012)

One side of the spider shed which mainly holds juvs and slings.
I've recently built racking on the other side to hold custom built arboreal tanks, which were delivered today


----------

